# I cut myself. Warning graphic



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I was using my rotary cutter and the blade slipped cutting my finger. No shooting for me and everyone plz be careful with their cutters as it could be worse.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OOHH! How'd you do that? Ouch!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've grazed my finger before. Those roll cutters are no joke!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I sliced the corner of my finger off with mine. Be careful and hope you get we'll soon


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about that!

Every time I use one, I think about the danger as they are razor sharp.

And as a former wallpaper hanger a similar thing can happen as the razor can climb the straight edge and slice the finger. Likewise, a rotary cutter. I just gave myself a shiver from the thought.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry about that! It could and has happened to any and all of us. Even simple machines like to bite.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah as Rayshot said the cutter scaled the edge of my metal ruler and ran over my finger. Thanks for your empathies and I am doing much better after 1 he trying to stop the bleeding. Everyone take care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yummy. At least it should heal fast.

I need to learn to sharpen those blades like PFShooter does. Razor sharp is safest. I also use a pretty stiff ruler so I can keep my fingers a decent distance from the edge.


----------

